# How about an update or story on CSX trains/yard



## Inman yards-ATL (May 14, 2007)

in Waycross and problems getting trains though there because of the smoke/fires in south GA? Thanks


----------



## AlanB (May 15, 2007)

I haven't seen a lot of info on the affects of the fires on trains, but a bit of info can be found here.


----------

